
Thinking Out Loud: What's Driving Groupon? - An-dy
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2010/12/thinking_out_loud_whats_driving_groupon.php#ixzz18d5i99d1
======
andymoe
It's pretty simple. People like a deal and direct marketing works really well.

All they have from me is my city and an email address. They have sent me
exactly one email a day for a week since I signed up because a friend of mine
sent me a link to something that I found interesting.

Eventually I'll get tired of the emails and kill off my account or I'll buy
something. If I buy something the emails should become even more relevant.
GOTO 10.

